# Achat Ipod international: prix?



## willdevin (2 Novembre 2005)

Quand je vois les prix des ipods videos achetés à l'étranger et livrés en france, la différence de prix est énorme!!! Sur un site d encheres bien connu, les ipod videos 60Go neufs se vendent 350 à 370¤..... à part les taxes sur la copie privée, qu est ce qui différe par rapport aux US? Peut il y avoir un pb de firmware?..... A ce prix la pourquoi acheter sur l apple store?


----------



## ederntal (2 Novembre 2005)

willdevin a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois les prix des ipods videos achet&#233;s &#224; l'&#233;tranger et livr&#233;s en france, la diff&#233;rence de prix est &#233;norme!!! Sur un site d encheres bien connu, les ipod videos 60Go neufs se vendent 350 &#224; 370&#8364;..... &#224; part les taxes sur la copie priv&#233;e, qu est ce qui diff&#233;re par rapport aux US? Peut il y avoir un pb de firmware?..... A ce prix la pourquoi acheter sur l apple store?



Le prix de l'apple store aux USA est hors taxe... en france il faut rajouter le prix de la TVA + de la taxe SORECOP pour avoir le prix... une fois ces 2 taxes enlev&#233;e le prix n'est pas beaucoup diff&#233;rent!

Apr&#232;s sur les sites genre eBay c'est normal que c'est moins cher que sur le store... c'est comme tout ce qui s'y vends, sinon personne n'acheterai!

Niveau firmaware : en france il y a un bloquage niveau decibel qui est facilement crackable... et cela ne change en rien a mon avis le prix final


----------



## willdevin (2 Novembre 2005)

en clair, on achete sur ebay à 350¤, on recoit l'ipod, on paye pas la TVA? Si c est ca, ca me va, ras le bol d engraisser la bête état..... je suis d'accord, c'est pas trés sport mais bon. Et à votre avis on risque qque chose?


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Le prix de l'apple store aux USA est hors taxe... en france il faut rajouter le prix de la TVA + de la taxe SORECOP pour avoir le prix... une fois ces 2 taxes enlevée le prix n'est pas beaucoup différent!


En Europe : un pays = un sore = un prix TTC car dans chaque état les taxes sont les mêmes partout.
Aux usa, il n'y a qu'un store pour 52 états et 52 systèmes de taxes = prix hors taxes : celles -ci sont calculées une fois la cde validé et etat destinataire indiqué.



			
				ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Après sur les sites genre eBay c'est normal que c'est moins cher que sur le store... c'est comme tout ce qui s'y vends, sinon personne n'acheterai!


En France, en ce qui concerne l'occasion, et eBay en est un média, ventes sont dispensées de TVA.
Si ce n'était pas le cas, les taxes seraient impitoyablement appliquées


----------



## belzebuth (3 Novembre 2005)

aux USA les taxes varient de 5 &#224; 15% selon les &#233;tats, et certains site internet en sont dispens&#233; (mais pour combien de temps encore??)

les prix sont toujours affich&#233;s hors taxes ici... m&#234;me dans les supermarch&#233;s, &#231;a n'est qu'une fois &#224; la caisse que tu sais combien tu payes...


----------



## jeanba3000 (3 Novembre 2005)

Sans compter que l'importation de quoi que ce soit d'hors Europe, d'une valeur sup&#233;rieure &#224; 75&#8364; il me semble, frais de port compris, est tax&#233;e (douane + TVA) m&#234;me si c'est de l'occase. Parfois &#231;a passe entre les mailles du filet douanier, mais de moins en moins souvent, voire jamais en cas de transporteur priv&#233; style DHL qui d&#233;clare lui-m&#234;me &#224; la douane et ajoute des frais de dossiers...

Bref le co&#251;t d'un achat hors UE peut facilement augmenter de 25 %...


----------



## Gwen (3 Novembre 2005)

Lors d'un achat sur eBay, ne pas oubli&#233; de demander au vendeur de marquer USED STUFF sur le bordereau et un prix bidon genre 50$.

En g&#233;n&#233;ral, &#231;a passe.


----------



## jeanba3000 (3 Novembre 2005)

&#199;a passe mais si tu n'es pas assur&#233; et que le paquet "s'&#233;gare", c'est tant pis pour toi. 

De m&#234;me, s'il est assur&#233; mais pour une valeur sensiblement sup&#233;rieure &#224; celle indiqu&#233;e, &#231;a risque aussi de mettre la puce &#224; l'oreille d'un douanier retors...

Sans compter les vendeurs &#233;trangers qui ne veulent pas rentrer dans le jeu.


----------



## willdevin (4 Novembre 2005)

Bon, ben j'ai passé le pas, j'ai acheté un ipod venant de l'étranger, je vous tiendrais au courant de la suite de mes aventures sur la route dangereuse de la quete de l'ipod!!!!! 
Entre parentheses, toutes ces discussions et ces négociations accompagnent de facon magique l'achat d'un objet qui garde pour moi malgré la concurrence (samsung, creative) l'un des plus bels objets techno faits au cours de ces dix dernières années.
Bref, vive l'ipod, vive apple (même si c'est pas toujours rose) et vive macgeneration.

See U


----------



## willdevin (28 Novembre 2005)

Suite de mes aventures... j'ai acheté un ipod video 60go aux US... je l'ai recu au bout de deux semaines à un prix defiant toute concurrence. Etat impeccable, tout neuf, rien à dire!!! bref une sacrfé bonne affaire!!! a bientôt


----------



## Warflo (28 Novembre 2005)

A combien tu la eu (tout compris)?


----------



## willdevin (28 Novembre 2005)

370¤ur livré chez moi....


----------



## EcoFlex (29 Novembre 2005)

Dans quelques jours je pars pour Hong Kong et je voulais savoir s'il est intéressant d'acheter un iPod vidéo là bas et quels sont les risques au niveau des douanes lors du etour en france.


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

EcoFlex a dit:
			
		

> ...les risques au niveau des douanes lors du etour en france.


Payer la TVA


----------



## islacoulxii (29 Novembre 2005)

bah si il le déballe, l'utilise, etc... comment pourront il voir qu'il la acheter  à Hong Kong ou qu'il l'avait deja en arrivant à Hong Kong ? :s


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> bah si il le déballe, l'utilise, etc... comment pourront il voir qu'il la acheter  à Hong Kong ou qu'il l'avait deja en arrivant à Hong Kong ? :s


Tout à fait


----------



## EcoFlex (29 Novembre 2005)

Ok cela me rassure, j'avoue que ca me faisait un peu peur lors du retour en france  .Mais au pire qu'est ce que je risque ? Payer la TVA + une amende ?


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

EcoFlex a dit:
			
		

> Ok cela me rassure, j'avoue que ca me faisait un peu peur lors du retour en france  .Mais au pire qu'est ce que je risque ? Payer la TVA + une amende ?


Non, pas d'amende


----------



## EcoFlex (29 Novembre 2005)

ok cool merci pour les infos


----------



## Warflo (30 Novembre 2005)

willdevin a dit:
			
		

> 370¤ur livré chez moi....


Mmm...intéréssant...
Sur le Store US?


----------



## willdevin (7 Décembre 2005)

non via ebay


----------



## EcoFlex (8 Décembre 2005)

Ayé suis revenu de hong kong j'ai acheté un ipod 5g 30Go à environ 240 ¤ ! et en  plus j'ai trouver des films plastiques à coller sur l'ipod pour eviter les eraflures. Je suis aux anges  En plus j'en ai profité pour me payer un mighty mouse au environ de 40  j'avoue elle est top mais dommage pour le fil. Hong Kong c'est la folie pour tout ce qui est electronique !!!


----------



## chroukin (8 Décembre 2005)

Comme je suis au Canada je vais acheter un iPod Vidéo pour un cadeau de Noël que je vais rapporter en France : sur le store éducation il va me couter 254 euros. Pas mal  

Sur le store Canada pour le prix d'un mini en France t'as le full options là bas. Je parle du store éducation, mais mine de rien ça laisse réfléchir


----------



## belzebuth (10 Décembre 2005)

bah, je viens de commander un 60Go blanc pour l'équivalent de 290¤TTC livré chez moi... ça a du bon les USA!


----------



## belzebuth (12 Décembre 2005)

shipped!!! vivement l'arrivée...


----------



## ticus (20 Décembre 2005)

A part le store Apple US avez vous des autres sites à conseiller pour l'achat d'un ipod ?
Merci


----------



## chupastar (20 Décembre 2005)

Il me semblait que le store US ne livrait pas en France...


----------



## chroukin (21 Décembre 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Il me semblait que le store US ne livrait pas en France...


Non il ne livre pas en France. Il est question ici d'iPod's commandés sur eBay par exemple.

Mais aussi de proches ou amis qui, en voyage dans les pays où c'est moins cher, peuvent te ramener un iPod ou un autre produit électronique. Je viens de rentrer du Canada avec un iPod vidéo 30go dans ma valise, je n'ai eu aucun souci  (pas de frais de douane)


----------



## air (24 Décembre 2005)

moi j'ai fais a peu pres pareil que vous, c a dire que j'ai été au quebec et que pour 340 euors j'ai acheté le 60 go video (black), par contre juste pour info si vous gardez la facture, a l'aeroport vous pouvez vous faire rembourser les taxes locale !!! j'crois que la bas c'est de l'ordre de 7% et qqlques... voila donc c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas photo...par contre vous pouvez vous voir facturer la TVA arrivé en france !!! mais ca arrive rarement...mais meme comme ca c'est moins cher !!


----------



## belzebuth (24 Décembre 2005)

c'est juste avec le canada que ça marche ce remboursement de taxe...et c'esst assez long et fastidieux.


----------



## air (26 Décembre 2005)

ça depend comment tu t'y prend mais quand tu rentre en france tu passe forcement par la case aeroport et la ca te prend 5 min montre en mains et remboursement en cash (euro, doll...comme tu veux)


----------

